# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Nog nooit gezoend!

## Liseroos

Hallo, 

Alle meiden in mijn klas en die ik ken hebben allemaal
wel eens gezoend met een jongen.
MAAR IK NIET
Ik voel me zo'n beschamend als ze me het vragen.
De vriendinnen uit mijn klas die gaan allemaal met
jongens die ze nauwelijks kennen. Ze zoenen er
even mee en klaar is kees. Ze meesten zijn gewoon 'sletjes'
om het zo maar even te noemen.
Ik zit nou met een probleem of het erg is
als je op je 15 nog niet met iemand gezoend hebt ..
Mijn moeder zegt dat ik het goed doe, en dat ik 
me helemaal geen zorgen hoef te maken omdat
ik niet met een jongen zoen waarop ik niet verliefd ben.
Ook zegt ze dat ik mijn eigen kop volg en dat ze daar trots op is.
Later heb ik daar veel profijt van omdat ik dan niet zo'n 
afgelikte boterham ben volgens mijn moeder !

Help me.

x

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Liseroos,

Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je je zo tussen al die meiden 'beschaamd' voelt....
Er is geen standaard leeftijd om te beginnen met zoenen of voor het krijgen van een vriendje of vriendinnetje... wanneer je er klaar voor bent is aan een ieder om dat zelf aan te voelen!
Ik zou niet gaan zoenen met iemand om 'erbij' te willen horen, want dan zit er een kans in dat je later spijt krijgt en iets deed wat je niet wilde...
Belangrijk is dat je het zelf wil, dat je je vertouwd voelt bij die persoon en dat je gevoelens hebt voor diegene (en dat die persoon dat ook terug voelt) met wie je wil zoenen en/of verkering wil  :Smile:  
Hopelijk kom je tot een voor jou goede beslissing! Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Liseroos,

Ben het helemaal eens met Luuss!

Overigens wil ik je wel even duidelijk maken dat de meeste van deze meisjes vaak zomaar iets zeggen, uit ervaring spreek ik dat de helft van die meiden gewoon maar iets verzint om erbij te horen  :Wink:  Ik vind ook dat je moeder groot gelijk heeft! En dat je juist trots mag zijn op jezelf! Jij laat je niet gebruiken als afgelikte boterham!

De grote liefde van je leven komt vanzelf  :Wink:  Daar moet je nooit naar op zoek gaan! Wanneer je dit wel wanhopig doet zul je merken dat je enkel maar vreemde figuren treft.
En net zoals Luuss zegt, je zal later een stuk gelukkiger zijn wanneer je je eerste zoen gedeeld hebt met de grote liefde van je leven, ipv zomaar met iemand waar je later spijt van krijgt.

Dus gewoon niets van al die meiden aantrekken! Ik ben 16 en zit dus zelf ook in zo'n klas met van die meiden, deze vragen dan bijv niet om zoenen maar om ontmaagding. Ookal heb ik al sinds mn 13e een vriend ik blijf altijd beweren dat ik niks gedaan heb  :Wink:  Je moet maar zo denken, je eerste zoen is iets voor jouzelf, wanneer jij deze mee gaat maken zou ik het ook gewoon lekker voor mijzelf houden! En in je achterhoofd blijven onthouden dat wss meer dan de helft van de meiden met precies hetzelfde probleem zitten waar jij nu ook mee zit  :Wink:  Ik hoop dus ook voor jou dat jouw eerste zoen een groot succes gaat worden met de liefde van je leven, of dat nou op je 14e of 20e pas is, dat maakt verder niet uit. Als jij maar gelukkig bent, en je niks van de rest aantrekt  :Wink: !

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Liseroos

Om dit zo te horen , geeft me een stuk meer zelfvertrouwen.
Bij ons in de klas zitten ook allemaal van die jongens
die gewoon de tel bijhouden met wie ze allemaal gezoend
hebben. Fijn om jullie mening te horen !

Liefs Liseroos

----------


## Liseroos

Maaar dan denk ik soms ook wel eens dat ze dan
denken dat ik niemand kan krijgen ..

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Liseroos,

Als ze dat willen denken mogen ze dat toch??  :Wink:  Echt geen zorgen om maken hoor meid, als jij straks later een ontzettend leuk en lief vriendje krijgt zijn hun waarschijnlijk degene die jaloers zijn  :Wink: 

Ik heb dit precies hetzelfde hoor, ik heb nu al bijna 2 jaar een vaste relatie, alleen niemand weet het  :Wink:  Op school dus ook niet, dus er zullen vast ook wel mensen zijn die over mij denken dat ik 'niemand zou kunnen krijgen'. Het leukste is dan wanneer ze je zien met een 'man' hand in hand  :Wink:  Ik heb trouwens een vriendin die bijna iedere maand weer een nieuw 'vriendje' heeft. Alleen ben ik er van haar nu wel achter dat zij deze jongens alleen maar gebruikt, om idd op te scheppen van kijk ik heb een vriendje, kijk ik heb al gezoend etc etc. Ikzelf vind dit gewoon een foute manier, en vraag me dan ook af of je dan écht gelukkig met jezelf bent... En dan ben ik er zelf stiekem wel blij mee dat niemand iets van mij weet, tenslotte kunnen ze je er ook nooit mee terugpakken met dingen welke je er 'perongeluk' uit zou kunnen floepen over bepaalde jongens  :Wink: 

Ik zou lekker trots op mezelf zijn wanneer ik me niet als een voorwerp laat gebruiken, zoals in jouw geval. Dus meid, het komt echt vanzelf wel! En dan zul je er ook een stuk gelukkiger mee zijn, en zul je échte liefde voelen ipv jezelf een beetje een 'sletje' voelen  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Liseroos

Ja idd.
Je hebt gelijk ; ik wil later geen afgelikte boterham zijn
en er komt wel een tijd dat je iemand tegen komt of 
leert kennen, althans dat hoop ik.

Liefs Liseroos

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Liseroos,

Natuurlijk kom je die tegen! Zoals ze zeggen: Op ieder potje past een dekseltje!  :Big Grin: 
Niet meer druk om maken hoor meid!!

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Liseroos

haha okee $ 
Dankjee !

Liefs Liseroos

----------


## Agnes574

Ook ik kan niet anders zeggen dan; *Ik ben trots op je Liseroos!!!*

Xx Ag

----------


## Liseroos

hahaa okee !
Dankjewel voor jullie mening/adviesjes $'

x Liserooooooos

----------


## Sylvia93

Geen probleem hoor! We doen het graag!!

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Liseroos

Hahah ja zo kan je iemand helpen met een probleempje $

xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Liseroos,
Fijn dat je je beter voelt door onze meningen/adviesjes  :Wink:  En ik zag dat jij ook een goede tip had neergezet over transpireren  :Smile:  Zo helpen we elkaar allemaal met onze probleempjes  :Wink: 
Liefs Luuss

----------


## Liseroos

@ Luuss 

ja idd, daar had ik ook last van ;p

----------


## xfamkex

En.... bedenk dat je echt niet de enige bent hoor! Kan niks anders zeggen dan dat het juist goed is om op de juiste te wachten! Zelfs met zoenen! ;-)

----------

